# Workforce 1100 and Cobra Inks



## ladyjn13 (Aug 24, 2009)

After suffering for almost 2 years with Sawgrass small printer solutions, we have left the cartel. Check my other posts regarding the Ricoh GX7000, and those of others, and the posts of folks with the Epson 1400. It's time to move on and write some positive things about a CIS solution that actually works and dosen't cost an arm and a leg.

We make decisions cautiously, ask lots of questions, and do our best to make fully informed choices regarding our equipment. Richard and the folks at Cobra Inks are fabulous! We just purchased a new system from them and will be receiving it on August 9th. We can't wait to begin again with a system that will actually work! If you're in the market for a new printer, call these folks. Oh, and mention the T-Shirt Forum for a 10% discount. 

I can't wait to get started and write positive things about an ink supplier.


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

ladyjn13 said:


> After suffering for almost 2 years with Sawgrass small printer solutions, we have left the cartel. Check my other posts regarding the Ricoh GX7000, and those of others, and the posts of folks with the Epson 1400. It's time to move on and write some positive things about a CIS solution that actually works and dosen't cost an arm and a leg.
> 
> We make decisions cautiously, ask lots of questions, and do our best to make fully informed choices regarding our equipment. Richard and the folks at Cobra Inks are fabulous! We just purchased a new system from them and will be receiving it on August 9th. We can't wait to begin again with a system that will actually work! If you're in the market for a new printer, call these folks. Oh, and mention the T-Shirt Forum for a 10% discount.
> 
> I can't wait to get started and write positive things about an ink supplier.


I hope the new system works out for you. I have a Ricoh 7000 that is about 6 months old and that I've had no problems with - yet. A very nice printer for small jobs. 

I noticed that Cobra inks sells empty carts for both the Ricoh 3300 and the 7000, and of course, high temp inks. Did you consider going that route? If the SawGrass ink is the culprit, and not the printers, I would think Cobra Inks might be a viable solution to the Ricoh failure problem.

Anybody out there tried the Ricohs with the Cobra inks?

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## ladyjn13 (Aug 24, 2009)

We thought about going this route with the High Temp inks, funny Richard had to change the name of the inks to avoid a lawsuit from Sawgrass. The reason we went with the Epson, is because we sold the 3rd brand new replacement Ricoh and inks to another sublimation company. We don't have another Ricoh and needed the printer too. 

Additionally, the Epson 1100 is nice and compact. We can take it, a digital camera, a netbook, and our 15x15 Hix press to events, like car shows, and print shirts on the spot. The Ricoh units specifically warn against moving them once loaded with ink. Besides, the whole setup from Cobra Ink was less than $400 delivered and a Ricoh printers, without ink is $800.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Julie, I have been doing various graphic related things for several years. I had not jumped into sublimation although I had an interest in it for quite a while. I read and read all these threads about the different systems. I finally decided to try and be conservative in my approach since I didn't have any idea how this would work out, but I wanted to try it. So, I am in Alabama and Conde is just down the road from me, I bought a Ricoh 3300 from them. So far, it has been a dandy piece of equipment and I love the output I get. 
I considered the 7700 but my gut instinct told me to stay away from it. Lot more money and lots of bad press on it's problems led me to that conclusion.

However, I have fallen in love with the process and I know I am going to need more capacity in the future. I have read and participated in the other thread that is relative to the 7700. I am thinking of going the route that you are taking with Epson and Cobra inks. I hate this situation with Sawgrass's monopoly on the Ricoh inks too. Please keep us posted as to your successes or failures with the system your getting. It would be appreciated.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

_Yes I highly recommend Cobraink systems there Customer service is second to none,Richard and the team certainly know their stuff.I had some problems with my Epson1100 mainly due to me being not particularly Tech savvy,I sent it to them Tuesday they received It Thursday and worked on It the same day Its now winging Its way back to me and I should recieve on Monday(According to UPS)a Number of repairs and replacement parts NO CHARGE!!!!!! and just a shipping charge of $30.10 from Cookeville Tn to NYC...Very Very Impressed HIGHLY Recommended.._


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

So you paid $15.05 each way, or you paid $30.10 shipping in both directions?


----------



## ladyjn13 (Aug 24, 2009)

LB said:


> I bought a Ricoh 3300 from [Conde]. So far, it has been a dandy piece of equipment and I love the output I get.
> I considered the 7700 but my gut instinct told me to stay away from it. Lot more money and lots of bad press on it's problems led me to that conclusion.


Watch your 3300 carefully and purchase an extended warranty. There is a GX7000 thread whereby a 3300 owner wrote about the same issue with a dead printer.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

First step is look at the cart dates.
Avoid ink that is out of date.

Second, use your printer often.


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

I've use my 1100 for about 6 weeks now, and its great! The only, but small complaint is that the colors seem a bit dull. I'm not sure if I have the settings correct because I started using it right out of the box. I'm using JPSS paper and printing on white shirts. Besides that the system works great! This system saves you hundreds in ink costs alone. Don't hesitate to pick one up.


----------



## ladyjn13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Conde_David said:


> First step is look at the cart dates.
> Avoid ink that is out of date.
> 
> Second, use your printer often.


Wow David, use the printer often!!! Or in other words, print something every day or the cartridges will kill the printer, thereby wasting money and paper, not to mention the cost of the printer.

The beauty of the Cobra Ink CIS and Workforce 1100 system is that a small print shop can get away with printing something only once every two weeks, if one were that slow. This recommendation is stated according to the ink manufacture instructions.

I started this new thread to promote a system that actually works and get away from the now 13 pages of GX7000 won't turn on Sawgrass ink issues. The attempt here is to be positive and not to get sucked back into the negativity surrounding the other sublimation ink cartel run by SG. Please don't feel this post is an attack on you, as it is not. Instead it is meant to clarify the focus of this new thread I started, a positive discussion of a system that both works and is economical.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes Lady Jan13, but we still have to print everyday on our Epson Workforce 1100's too.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

selanac said:


> Yes Lady Jan13, but we still have to print everyday on our Epson Workforce 1100's too.


I believe the difference is that with patents running out Sawgrass and their Cartel had to come up with a solution to move people off from Epson printers. What strategy could they use to get people to buy a $1,000 printer versus a printer under $200?

They sold the additional expense with continued claims of not having to use the printer often. Being that most desk top dye sub people do not print everyday this was a huge selling point. Sawgrass and the Cartel pounded consumers with this claim. Now it is, ooops you really need to print often with Ricoh just like an Epson. The issue is simple - just figure out the one common denominator between two completley different printers?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

It is my belief that Sawgrass makes more
money from wf1100 inks compared to Ricoh.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

After living with all these printers for 20+
years, it only makes sense to use a water
Based printer often.

Interestingly, the Ricoh's in my testing and
in field testing, need fewer cleanings.

This I think is due to the more robust capping
station. It appears to have a better seal on the
printhead. And you can also clean select
colors 2 or 4 a feature epson lost after the 3000.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Strategy: My friends at epson will launch new
more office like printers next year.

Those printers are already being studied.

Also look for Brother printers to be in the running.
We are using them now for testing.

Bottom line: if it has a piezo printhead
it is being studied.


----------



## ladyjn13 (Aug 24, 2009)

David, please take your glowing SG accolades and high jack tactics to another post. This thread is about Cobra Inks and the Workforce 1100. As a vendor on this forum, you should know better then to string together a series of post touting the wonders and efforts of SG products, just to toot your horn as a cartel member. Please go sell your snake oil somewhere else.


----------



## ladyjn13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry to all for Conde David's commercial break. 

To answer selanac's post about needing to print every day with an 1100, according to Richard at Cobra Inks the unit can sit for up to two weeks if necessary. That would only hapen if we went on vacation. 

*Won't that be fun!!!*​


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Lady, that wasnt a question but a statement. 

That was really rude the way you answered Conde, Vendor or Not.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I am sorry if was off topic but I was answering
Mark comments.

I am first and foremost an industry
advocate for sublimation.

I was one of the first companies to fire
Sawgrass and join the artainium revolution
with Paul at Tropical Graphics. 



I am beholden to no one but my clients.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

ladyjn13 said:


> David, please take your glowing SG accolades and high jack tactics to another post. This thread is about Cobra Inks and the Workforce 1100. As a vendor on this forum, you should know better then to string together a series of post touting the wonders and efforts of SG products. Please go sell your snake oil somewhere else.


David and Conde have been a great asset to sublimation and to this forum, his comment are relevent and you are totally out of line. He has helped many people with issues that have nothing to do with just the inks. He has posted over 1000 times on this forum, you should read a few to get a better perspective of his efforts. BTW I have Cobra inks in 3 of my Epson printers so please don't accuse me of being part of the cartel. Many sublimators owe a great deal to Dave and Conde. I normally don't jump in like this but you are being rude to a great TSF supporter.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> series of post touting the wonders and efforts of SG products. Please go sell your snake oil somewhere else.


For a thread that's supposed to be positive, you sure came out firing  Please do not attack other members for sharing information. That's what the forums are for. I read and reread the posts and I didn't see any post raving about sawgrass. 

David has been helpful both in this forum and in the industry. He's not here pitching his products, but instead trying to offer help and information. 

Moving forward, let's keep the conversation on topic and professional please 

Hopefully others here can also share their experience using Epson printers and Cobra Inks.


----------



## ladyjn13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sure David helps alot and what you all don't know is that he blasted me privately on another thread about our GX7000 blowing up. At least I have the guts to ask him to stay on topic for a Cobra Ink Workforce 1100 thread publicly. By the way, after my post on the other thread, there are now 11 additional pages of people with the same problem he asked me not to discuss.

Although we did not purchase the GX7000 from Conde, the time we tried to get help, as David claims we can, they did nothing but attempt to sell an extremely expensive warranty. The price fron our original vendor was less. In the past 11 months, we have had nothing but break downs with the GX7000 and SG inks and no one has offered any relief.

We spent $1200 11 months ago on a printer and inks and have used it less than 5 months total with all the down time. We feel lucky to sell this 4th new replacement unit and be done with the whole mess.

It's nice that you're all defending David but the truth is that Conde is part of the SG cartel and tows the line. Since I include a link to our website in every post, if David were really serious about helping, we should have received an email or phone call from him sometime during the last 11 months we've been complaining on the other thread. Frankly we don't think SG fixed anything which is why we're selling the brand new printer and inks and jumping to Cobra. We just don't trust SG and frankly, why should we? Trust needs to earned and they haven't.

Oh and Cobra Inks in still around, although SG tried to sue them out of existance with frivolous patten claims. What does this say about the SG cartel? Are the afraid of something that might actually work and be cost effective? 

I will believe David is serious about helping with sublimation solutions, if the Conde site starts carrying inks from other suppliers in addition to SG. Conde won't, because it can't.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

ladyjn13 said:


> Sure David helps alot and what you all don't know is that he blasted me privately on another thread about our GX7000.


I think you are missing the point of my comments, your statements are simply not valid. There are no Sawgrass accolades in any of the posts. That being said, what Selenac said was "we still have to print everyday on our 1100" , he didn't have a question. David gave the same advise I would give and I own an 1100 "PRINT OFTEN". The 1100 is a real workhouse but when it comes to sublimation, I'm not sure any desktop is trouble free. I can't speak for wide format because I don't own one. 
I have owned the 3300 in the past and I can say in my experience that it is more trouble free than the 1100. You can find a post against just about any printer made but most are operator error. There is no more need to "watch" the 3300 than there is to watch the 1100. My 3300 was actually completely trouble free so I had no problem passing it on to a sublimation newbie, I knew they would have no problems with it either.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Ladyjn - what you are going to realize if you have not already is that some are mesmerized by the situation. Nothing against Rodney but to claim David Gross does not promote his products and services on this forum just makes little sense. Furthermore it makes even less sense for people on these threads to get scolded by Rodney, myself included, yet David Gross can question a competitors (Cobra Inks) business practices openly on the this forum. If one is going to tell others how to run their business it seems they open themselves to have business related comments redirected at themselves. 

To me it is such a black and white issue - - You produce or sell a faulty product you stand up and recall the product especially if you are an industry advocate.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Riderz Ready said:


> Ladyjn - what you are going to realize if you have not already is that some are mesmerized by the situation. Nothing against Rodney but to claim David Gross does not promote his products and services on this forum just makes little sense. Furthermore it makes even less sense for people on these threads to get scolded by Rodney, myself included, yet David Gross can question a competitors (Cobra Inks) business practices openly on the this forum. If one is going to tell others how to run their business it seems they open themselves to have business related comments redirected at themselves.
> 
> To me it is such a black and white issue - - You produce or sell a faulty product you stand up and recall the product especially if you are an industry advocate.


I am in 100% agreement. If it's broke and it's your fault ..FIX IT! Don't try every dodge in the book including selling another warranty to avoid it to save money.That is absolute hog wash. That will cost you in the long run.
If your selling a defective product, you get what you deserve.


----------



## lilsuz (Oct 16, 2007)

Julie,
That looks like a nice printer and ink setup. I'd consider it for sure if I were in the market for a new printer, but I'm fixing a few "oldies" right now. Keep us posted on how you like that though, I'd love to see your prints, products. So if you could post some photos of those too, that would be great. Good luck to you!
-Sue


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I just called and spoke with Richard at Cobra inks regarding profiles.

Richard said that he does have free profiles and
does not recommend other companies
Profiles.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Nothing against Rodney but to claim David Gross does not promote his products and services on this forum just makes little sense.


I was actually referring to this thread specifically in my post above. However, if there any posts from David or anyone that seem like self promotion, you are welcome to click on the Report Bad Post link to let us know about it. 

As Jack mentioned above, *in this thread*, David didn't pitch anything, just offered helpful tips.



> some are mesmerized by the situation


It's the unprofessional comments like that and accusing people in the forum as being members of some "cartel" is what throws the rational discussion off and makes people get defensive (which takes threads even further off from being a helpful topic)



> Furthermore it makes even less sense for people on these threads to get scolded by Rodney, myself included, yet David Gross can question a competitors (Cobra Inks) business practices openly on the this forum.


If you see ANY post that seems out of line by anybody, you are welcome to click the Report Bad Post button so we can take a look. With 1000's of posts made every week, it's impossible to see every post. We respond very quickly to reported posts, but just because you see a post on the forum doesn't mean that it's "allowed". http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t35067.html



> f one is going to tell others how to run their business it seems they open themselves to have business related comments redirected at themselves.


I don't see the correlation there. If someone comes on the forum and asks for help and people give it, how does that mean that the person answering the question deserves to have their business ethics questioned?



> Sure David helps alot and what you all don't know is that he blasted me privately on another thread about our GX7000 blowing up. At least I have the guts to ask him to stay on topic for a Cobra Ink Workforce 1100 thread publicly. By the way, after my post on the other thread, there are now 11 additional pages of people with the same problem he asked me not to discuss.


That is not something we condone or support. If you had an issue with it, you definitely should have let me know so it could have been handled privately between the parties involved.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

_It's the unprofessional comments like that and accusing people in the forum as being members of some "cartel" is what throws the rational discussion off and makes people get defensive (which takes threads even further off from being a helpful topic)_

*CARTEL: A combination of independent business organizations formed to regulate production, pricing, and marketing of goods by the members. *

*Does this not describe the dye sublimation industry? I never have used "cartel" as a direct negative only as a description of the market.* 

_I don't see the correlation there. If someone comes on the forum and asks for help and people give it, how does that mean that the person answering the question deserves to have their business ethics questioned?_

*First I never questioned Davids ethics. I simply stated that in my opinion any business that sells faulty products and knows the continued use of such product will cause harm should, without question, recall the product. Furthermore I was simply making a point that if David Gross is to openly question the conduct of competitors, which has happened muliple times, he himself should be open to criticism.*

For the first time the desktop market is asking questions and educating themselves to make informed decisions. Hats off to all -


----------



## tqd95wn (Dec 31, 2007)

gapipkin said:


> I've use my 1100 for about 6 weeks now, and its great! The only, but small complaint is that the colors seem a bit dull. I'm not sure if I have the settings correct because I started using it right out of the box. I'm using JPSS paper and printing on white shirts. Besides that the system works great! This system saves you hundreds in ink costs alone. Don't hesitate to pick one up.


If you're using Cobra Inks, try their profile on the website.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ladyjn13 said:


> Sorry to all for Conde David's commercial break.
> 
> To answer selanac's post about needing to print every day with an 1100, according to Richard at Cobra Inks the unit can sit for up to two weeks if necessary. That would only hapen if we went on vacation.
> 
> ...


 
Julie, 

Have you tried printing using the "Text + Graphics" mode using the Cobra HT inks yet?

Reason I am asking is that for textiles the "Photo" mode is overkill in the WF1100 for mousepads and Tshirts and the "Text + Graphics" can do 11 x 17 in 2 minutes.

If the Cobra HT can print good in that faster mode would be a big plus. If there is very slight banding that is usually OK as very fine bands won't show up on fabric.

thx for getting this thread started BTW.


----------



## ladyjn13 (Aug 24, 2009)

We should be receiving the printer today. We can't wait to get it unpacked and set up. We have not sublimated since May when our previous GX7000 died. Our partner is on his 3rd GX7000 since January of this year and it seems he may finally have a fixed set of cartridges. 

We will be running the Cobra inks through their paces tonight and report back to all.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

ladyjn13 said:


> We should be receiving the printer today. We can't wait to get it unpacked and set up. We have not sublimated since May when our previous GX7000 died. Our partner is on his 3rd GX7000 since January of this year and it seems he may finally have a fixed set of cartridges.
> 
> We will be running the Cobra inks through their paces tonight and report back to all.


How about posting some photos of output please.


----------



## crazydaisy (Aug 11, 2011)

Very anxious to hear or see results, please, please, I can't stand it anymore......ha ha. No really I can't wait


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

crazydaisy said:


> Very anxious to hear or see results, please, please, I can't stand it anymore......ha ha. No really I can't wait


I feel like I'm missing something, Epson printers with Cobra inks have been around for awhile now. If you want to see T shirt results send me a PM and I'll send a few photos. The Epsons work fine with sublimation ink and the results is more about dialing in the correct ICC profile for the ink.


----------



## ladyjn13 (Aug 24, 2009)

We did receive the unit on Tuesday put I actually left it at work. The company I work for is putting out a CIS system for media printing (CD/DVD/Blu-ray) and wanted to see how Corbra packed and shipped. The owner of my company was impressed by the work Richard did to make this a complete package and prevent ink leakage during shipping. This is a high compliment knowing my company's engineering background.

We had a meeting tonight, hence posting so late or early AM Pacific Time. We will get the unit unpacked and running soon! I can't wait!


----------



## islandtees (Nov 20, 2007)

We need a sub printer as a addition to our screenprinting and digital shop. We are interested in those who are using the Cobra inks and 1100. How has it gone so far?


----------



## ladyjn13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok got up early this morning, relavtively speaking 7:00 AM, called Cobra Inks to ask some questions, and set up our new Workforce 1100 with the 100 ml tanks.

Boy that was easy!​Now getting ready to do our first prints.​


----------



## TexSub (Aug 27, 2007)

I am very happy with my setup so far. 1100 with HT refillable carts. Colors are great. Went this route when my 7000 died recently (what an expensive mistake that was). Goodbye SG!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Hotzone360's better, and you're not modifing the printer and voiding the epson warranty. 

Some people say they're not technical and need help. 

If you can't put a cartridge in a printer you probably shouldn't do sublimation or transfers eithers either. 

All equipment has problems at one time or another.

Even your DVD/DVR will have a problem at one time or another. 

With the CISS' you simply buy the system with ink. They come with a set of cartridges attached to the CISS via tubes. Take out the old cartridges and plug in the new ones. Stick a bracket that comes with it on your printer so the tubes don't get stuck and your CISS is installed. 

As any other printer you need to do a pattern check. If the pattern's come out wrong, do a head cleaning. Whether you have a Empty ink attachment or not, you need to clean the clogs every now and than. 

The CISS' come with a Reset switch. If the ink alert says it's empty do a reset. Very easy to do. 

Hotzone gives you a video link tutorial. 

Piece of cake, and I just saved you about $100 dollars or so.

For Sublimation or High Temp ink, I can tell you where to get it cheaper.


----------



## mr300s (Nov 10, 2009)

I have been using Cobra Ink and the epson for several years now no problems.

I love the vapor apparel shirts which I bought from Conde. Thy never fade are super soft to wear and you feel nothing (hand) on the shirts. I use the cobra profiles

Here are a couple shirts I did this week


----------



## lilsuz (Oct 16, 2007)

Bill, these are wonderful shirts!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

It's all in the Artwork.


----------



## crazydaisy (Aug 11, 2011)

ladyjn13, have you used your printer yet?
how do you like it?


----------



## ladyjn13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Our first unit was defective and would not print properly. I followed Richard's instructions from Cobra Inks and still the printer would not function correctly. Cobra Inks sent out a replacement, that due to UPS shipping issues, arrived on Monday. We got this unit setup and love it. I printed some shirts, sent them on their way, and delivered to the client today. 

The client loved the shirts as well! We are thrilled!


----------



## lilsuz (Oct 16, 2007)

That's good to hear!!! Have fun with the printer Julie. I'd been checking to see how you liked it.
Make lots of cool stuff!


----------



## eddybomb (Oct 5, 2009)

I bought 2 WF 1100's with Cobra inks...one with the 650 pigment ink and the other with high temp ink...my first tries were a 50/50 tee (I know this is not optimal, but I got anxious and this was as close as I could find to polyester...I also printed a white satin necktie, I'm very happy with the outcomes of my 1st attempts...can't wait for my Conde shipments to arrive tomorrow..


----------



## lilsuz (Oct 16, 2007)

Very cool Ed! Please show us what you make if you can take pics.


----------



## jfish (Feb 26, 2010)

Richard at Cobra is hands down the best customer service I have dealt with in the ENTIRE BUSINESS of printing and graphics. He knows how to treat his customers and knows what he's doing. Unfortunately this cost's a lot of the cartels etc money to have someone who is actually good with customers and selling products at good prices. Don't listen to what any of the nazi's tell you his products and services speak for themselves.


----------



## jfish (Feb 26, 2010)

Here's a bandana I did with HT Inks from rich. The blues were vivid - I haven't had any luck on my mac with the icc/printer profile showing up but the epson iccs work good.

This is a bad image but the blues are so rich and deep like velvet blue just awesome in person. Almost metallic!


----------



## lilsuz (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Jfish! Nice image!

I can't wait to get my sublimation inks from Richard. He sent them Priority Mail right after I ordered them. Post office documented that they were delivered, but I have not seen the package. I'm not sure what to do. Have contacted Richard and also asked Post Office to find the package. Crazy!


----------



## mr300s (Nov 10, 2009)

lilsuz said:


> Thanks for sharing Jfish! Nice image!
> 
> I can't wait to get my sublimation inks from Richard. He sent them Priority Mail right after I ordered them. Post office documented that they were delivered, but I have not seen the package. I'm not sure what to do. Have contacted Richard and also asked Post Office to find the package. Crazy!


Yeah good ole PO, they dont have to explain anything I guess. I am still missing a package from last year said it was deleivered however I never got it "PO OH WELL"


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Just as an FYI - UPS stops by every couple weeks or so to borrow packing tape to tape up boxes they damage throwing on the truck. 

I will take USPS over UPS or FedEx any day of the week.


----------



## mr300s (Nov 10, 2009)

I have to agree with you there I am just saying that their tracking and accountability for packages leaves a lot to be desired...


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Maybe we are just lucky. In all the years the only package we had lost was one shipped to Canada after it crossed into customs. UPS does have a better on-line tracking flow but they have to. When you ship something UPS ground it takes so frigging long you need a robust system to figure out where it is at the time.


----------



## lilsuz (Oct 16, 2007)

Bill, you are right! They did not do much to explain what happened. They just started darting around nervously and none of them wanted to talk with me. I've had a PO Box there for 25 years and of course we've seen Postal employees come and go and at our Post Office, it is always great Customer Service. However, I've never had this kind of a problem before. They could document that the "Carrier" delivered it to my house. But I never saw it. I don't think the shipper put Insurance on it, but the "norm" at my house is not to leave it at my door and with Priority Mail that they cannot fit into my mailbox, they usually just put a note in the mailbox instead and tell me I have a package to pick up at Post Office. So, lady at the counter says, "From now on, do you want us not to leave packages at the door?" I'm thinki'n... Since forever you have never had my permission to leave packages at my door. But, "Yes! Please make yourselves a note that it is never okay to leave packages at my door!" I'm sure they would feel the same way if it was their $80.00 that got wasted on products they never got. I didn't even get any kind of apology. They just wanted me to leave. We'll see if I hear back from the Post Office people today. They said they'd call me. What can I do?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

UPS, FedEx, USPS are all the same - they will all leave it at your door UNLESS the shipper request a signature. This of course has it's on issues as you will have to go to the facility to pick it up if you are typically not home.


----------



## lilsuz (Oct 16, 2007)

Fortunately, as everyone here knows, Richard stands behind his product. I got off the phone with Ashley a little while ago, they are going to ship a new box out to me, then work with the Post Office themselves to find out where their package went to. So, yay Richard! A few more days, it'll be here.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

The PO throws my packages on my porch at home cause they're too lazy do walk up 3 stairs and drop them off. 

It's much easier to send your packages via UPS or Fed Ex.


----------



## tshrtman2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

hi julie
i have been going through all the posts for hours and my eyes are starting to fail me. i have been in the business for over 28 years and finally decided to start doing sublimation last year. bought the richo gx 7000 and nothing but problems!!! it is basically a $1200.00 paper weight. sounds like you are happy with the epson worforce 1100 with cobra inks. going to iss show in forth worth this week and wanted to get one there. any info you can give me so i can get a hold of someone. i basically need it for sumblimation name plates for trophies. gave up printing on t-shirts. way too miuch waste. thanks in advance. my email is [email protected]
jazz


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Tshirtman2000,

You can buy an Epson Workforce 1100 from Best Buy, Staples etc. for about $100. You can get a Blank Bulk Ink System from hotzone360.com for for about $50.00 and Gercutter Sublimation Ink bottles for Epson Printers with CISS on Amazon.com for $48. Should get free shipping for that price. 

Other than Sublimation products, that's all you need for the printer and ink. So you're looking at a full Sublimation for $200 shipped to you. You can even buy the epson and a bulk ink CISS on Amazon.com too.


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

mr300s said:


> I have been using Cobra Ink and the epson for several years now no problems.
> 
> I love the vapor apparel shirts which I bought from Conde. Thy never fade are super soft to wear and you feel nothing (hand) on the shirts. I use the cobra profiles
> 
> Here are a couple shirts I did this week


 
How are you doing this on colored shirts?!!! Tell me NOW!


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

Oh by the way, I orderd a WF 1100 Cobra Ink system from Richard this past summer. My students and I have been printing 10 full color prints a day for a month and haven't made a dent in the ink. 

I know sublimation is supposed to be on poly, but we've been printing on 100% cotton just fine. It even holds up in the wash! Anyone else doing cotton?


----------



## mr300s (Nov 10, 2009)

_vapor apparel shirts from Conde they work great 100% poly You should have no problem with light colors_


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

A very Interesting answer,you mean to say that you are printing with Cobra Inks onto 100% Cotton T-Shirts with "NO Problems" and there standing up to Washing Etc.This would be great If True (not that I Disbelieve you).The only reason I never tried printing with Cobrainks onto Cotton Is that Ive had It drummed into me that Cotton & Dye sub wont "Mix".....


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

iainlondon said:


> A very Interesting answer,you mean to say that you are printing with Cobra Inks onto 100% Cotton T-Shirts with "NO Problems" and there standing up to Washing Etc.This would be great If True (not that I Disbelieve you).The only reason I never tried printing with Cobrainks onto Cotton Is that Ive had It drummed into me that Cotton & Dye sub wont "Mix".....


I thought the same thing until one day I needed to make some child size shirts for my twins birthday. I forgot to order poly and figured it didn't matter because they're only 2. Who cares if they don't hold up. I pressed them using hanes shirts from target, cobra inks in a WF 1100, with JPS transfers. High pressure, for 35 secs, hot peel. Like butter. I don't use poly at all. The only draw back is I can't do colored shirts, only white. If I figure that one out I will NOT post it! You'll see me on TV.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

gapipkin said:


> I thought the same thing until one day I needed to make some child size shirts for my twins birthday. I forgot to order poly and figured it didn't matter because they're only 2. Who cares if they don't hold up. I pressed them using hanes shirts from target, cobra inks in a WF 1100, *with JPS transfers*. High pressure, for 35 secs, hot peel. Like butter. I don't use poly at all. The only draw back is I can't do colored shirts, only white. If I figure that one out I will NOT post it! You'll see me on TV.


So you're printing on JPSS transfers with dye sub ink, right?

That's not the same as dye sub, and I wouldn't think that would be cost effective (I've never used JPSS though).


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

discoqueen said:


> So you're printing on JPSS transfers with dye sub ink, right?
> 
> That's not the same as dye sub, and I wouldn't think that would be cost effective (I've never used JPSS though).


Yes, i'm using JPSS and dye sub ink. I'm not sure what the difference is. Even if there is a difference its on cotton.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

gapipkin said:


> Yes, i'm using JPSS and dye sub ink. I'm not sure what the difference is. Even if there is a difference its on cotton.


JPSS paper (with a clear polymer) printed with dye sub inks will sublimate, the shirt itself is not sublimated unless it has polymer fibers.

You stated that you "don't use poly at all" in the other post, actually you do, the transfer papers coating is a polymer.


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

mgparrish said:


> JPSS paper (with a clear polymer) printed with dye sub inks will sublimate, the shirt itself is not sublimated unless it has polymer fibers.
> 
> You stated that you "don't use poly at all" in the other post, actually you do, the transfer papers coating is a polymer.


Uh, ok. I'm talking about poly shirts. I'm just sayin' that i'm using 100% cotton shirts just fine.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

tqd95wn said:


> If you're using Cobra Inks, try their profile on the website.


So what sub paper does the profile actually support. ? And none say for fabric but for unisub panels and tags and photo quality.
Seems like the profile is missing alot ?

Thanks


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

ladyjn13 said:


> Our first unit was defective and would not print properly. I followed Richard's instructions from Cobra Inks and still the printer would not function correctly. Cobra Inks sent out a replacement, that due to UPS shipping issues, arrived on Monday. We got this unit setup and love it. I printed some shirts, sent them on their way, and delivered to the client today.
> 
> The client loved the shirts as well! We are thrilled!


WOW all the dead ricohs and now a dead epson out of the box.
Your like the bermuda triangle of printers.


----------



## ladyjn13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Actually, Richard and I figured it was the long shipping times to California and the incredible heat wave. All is good now in the golden state.

That is until our next earthquake!


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Can I get some feedback on printing with the Cobra profiles?

What programs and settings are everybody using?

Are you printing vector or bitmap files?

We are printing from CorelDRAW (X5 and X4 tested) and our colors are wrong and black is not black, but a deep dingy grey. The fabrics are Poly Twill (TwillUSA - white) and a bright white poly poplin.

We also have the Adobe Creative suite CS3.

-James


----------



## crazydaisy (Aug 11, 2011)

gapipkin said:


> I thought the same thing until one day I needed to make some child size shirts for my twins birthday. I forgot to order poly and figured it didn't matter because they're only 2. Who cares if they don't hold up. I pressed them using hanes shirts from target, cobra inks in a WF 1100, with JPS transfers. High pressure, for 35 secs, hot peel. Like butter. I don't use poly at all. The only draw back is I can't do colored shirts, only white. If I figure that one out I will NOT post it! You'll see me on TV.


 
Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha you will be a gazillionair. Can I get your autograph now before you become famous. Man that would be incredible

Actually while we're on the subject. I have used poly shirts but with a REGULAR multipurpose piece of paper. GASP don't tell anyone


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

What's the reason you can only print Sublimation on White Poly? Is it because people say so or is it due to the issue with White Ink? 

If that's the case you could probably print on Lighter colored t-shirts. 

I have t-shirts at my shop that are colored so this isn't the case.


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

crazydaisy said:


> Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha you will be a gazillionair. Can I get your autograph now before you become famous. Man that would be incredible
> 
> Actually while we're on the subject. I have used poly shirts but with a REGULAR multipurpose piece of paper. GASP don't tell anyone


Are u saying that you do sublimation without transfer paper?


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

selanac said:


> What's the reason you can only print Sublimation on White Poly? Is it because people say so or is it due to the issue with White Ink?
> 
> If that's the case you could probably print on Lighter colored t-shirts.
> 
> I have t-shirts at my shop that are colored so this isn't the case.


You can sublimate on white or light colors but you need the high poly content in order for the dye to integrate with the fabric.

There is no white ink, so any white areas in your design will be whatever color the t-shirt is.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

You can dye sub on almost any color shirt. General rule is the color(s) you are printing need to be darker than the shirt. We have done some cool shirts using the red Vapor Micro shirt by simply doing an all over design using a slightly darker red than the actual shirt.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

selanac said:


> What's the reason you can only print Sublimation on White Poly? Is it because people say so or is it due to the issue with White Ink?
> 
> If that's the case you could probably print on Lighter colored t-shirts.
> 
> I have t-shirts at my shop that are colored so this isn't the case.


You can sublimate on any color of poly T shirt or fabric but white works best. Light pastel colors also give decent results. As the shirt color gets darker the image quality degrades since in sublimation the ink does not sit on the surface but bleeds into the fabric. Take a red ink pen and write on a black shirt and it will barely be visible and will not look red, same ink on a white shirt will be very visible and be very red.
There is no white ink for sublimation but I do plan to try sublimating black sublimation ink on darker poly shirts like tan or red. It should come out and might look good with the right design.
Maybe sublimate a frame on the shirt and vinyl cut a design inside the frame. Not ideal for large runs but maybe for runs of 10 to 20 shirts.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I understand what ink blending does. The reason I asked the question earlier is due to the responses I keep seen. Many responders sound like they think that Sublimation can only be done on White Poly. 

As we've seen in many post. Several people are sublimating on color poly's as well as 50/50's and 100% cotton. 

100% white Poly's may work best, but other materials and colors work too. 

When DTG's started they sucked. The colors blended into the t-shirts as Jack mentioned. What needs to be done is that you have to have some type of underbase in order for the colors to adhere properly. 

Why couldn't the gray be adjusted to the lightest gray possible. That would look almost white. 

Also, Transfers have white ink why not Sublimation. I believe it's the type of ink that we're talking about.


----------



## tshrtman2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

want to thank everyone for the advice on the sublimation machine. got the epson 1100 workforce and installed the cobra inks. seems to be working great. i do have a couple of questions, do i need to print something on it every day so it does no clog up since i do not use sublimation that much? second question, when we were applying the sublimation image on to the shirt, using the richo gx7000, we would get a paper mark on the shirt. we started using the foam, it worked but it was a pain in the ***. is there another sublimation paper that i can use with the work force epson that will not give me the paper mark or do i have to use the foam all the time to not get that paper mark. any advise would be helpful.
thanks


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Does Cobra have a FAQ on their site that covers this? Just wondering what kind of customer support they offer.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

selanac said:


> Does Cobra have a FAQ on their site that covers this? Just wondering what kind of customer support they offer.


 _Customer care at Cobrainks Is very good,Highly reccomended.._


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

So do you have an answer for him? Was there an FAQ for his question?

Jazz, Pigment Ink is usually the ink that clogs your printer. I'm not sure what you mean by the paper mark. Never heard that term. 

Some times, Heat Presses will leave a Mark on the t-shirt. Before using the Foam, did you use Parchment Paper or a Teflon Sheet?


----------



## tshrtman2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

selanac
i am sorry was busy today and did have a chance to give them a call but will tomorrow. i did however print an image and there were lines on the image. did a few more test prints and there still ines through the image. when i first received the epson and the inks, put it together and printed an test image and it came out perfect. not sure what is going on. as for the sublimation mark. it is the impression of the sublimation paper on the shirt and it does not wash off. was told to buy a foam kit and that worked but it is such a pain. i am not sure if it is paper i am using or have to use the foam all the time.
jazz


----------



## TexSub (Aug 27, 2007)

tshrtman2000 said:


> it is the impression of the sublimation paper on the shirt and it does not wash off. was told to buy a foam kit and that worked but it is such a pain. i am not sure if it is paper i am using or have to use the foam all the time.
> jazz


Make sure the paper hangs over the edge of the foam.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

TS2k, 

Usually lines on the image means you have a clog. Do a test print or Pattern Test in the Printer Utility and if you receive the Perfect Test Patterns. If not, due a Printer Clean until you do. 

Many suggest installing an Empty Kit so when you do a Printer Clean the ink empties into the bottle not the ink pad. 

Do you know how to use the Reset Bottom? When the ink runs out of the Cartridges, the printer pulls the ink from the CISS. The Cartridges should stop at the ink color it's out of. Hold the reset bottom for 5 to 7 seconds, hit the Epson Ink buttom that looks like a ink drop. At least the light does. The printer should go through a reset and stop either at another ink color that's out or the holding positon, If the ink drop on the printer light goes out, you're ready to print. 

Best of luck. 

P.S. you don't have to call them they have a website.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

TexSub said:


> Make sure the paper hangs over the edge of the foam.


You can also tear the edges of your transfer paper, leaving a "rough" edge. When you press, you will still get a very slight indentation from the paper, but if you stretch the shirt while it's still hot, those lines should go away.

I bought the foam kit too, but it is such a pain getting it in and out of the shirts and it really slows down production when you are working on larger orders. I just use the torn edge method now.


----------



## TexSub (Aug 27, 2007)

The main thing I use are teflon pillows. The foam is sandwiched between two teflon sheets sewn together at the edges. Much easier to get into the shirts and even 'softens' the edges of the foam.


----------



## tshrtman2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks a bunch!! will give that a try in the monring. i am a little disappointed. just got the printer a few days ago and only have done a couple of test prints on them.


----------



## L Gardner (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi,
I am about to call Cobra Ink, but thought of u all first. We bought the replaceable cobra ink carts for our WF1100. Busy with other business ventures we kept putting off geting it to work correctly. But today is the day. when printing our test blocks, red is brown/red and blue is beautiful purple. Anyone else have that problem? Hoping it has a quick solution. Thx 4 any help. Will try to post here when we get the answer.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

L Gardner said:


> Hi,
> I am about to call Cobra Ink, but thought of u all first. We bought the replaceable cobra ink carts for our WF1100. Busy with other business ventures we kept putting off geting it to work correctly. But today is the day. when printing our test blocks, red is brown/red and blue is beautiful purple. Anyone else have that problem? Hoping it has a quick solution. Thx 4 any help. Will try to post here when we get the answer.


What inks are you using? HT or pigment? 

Suggest to use the file "purge4.tif" from the zip file at the download link below here. It is 4 color bars of pure CMYK colors, also what colors are your nozzle check? Not sure what you are using for your "test block".

Purge Files - Powered By Kayako eSupport


----------



## extell (Jun 26, 2012)

i see a lot of people talking about 1100 how about wf 30? is it good ? because i found it for 70$


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

extell said:


> i see a lot of people talking about 1100 how about wf 30? is it good ? because i found it for 70$


The WF1100 is just a wider format version of the WF30, as such, they are really the same just the WF30 can only do 8/12 inches wide.


----------



## extell (Jun 26, 2012)

mgparrish said:


> The WF1100 is just a wider format version of the WF30, as such, they are really the same just the WF30 can only do 8/12 inches wide.


thanks for the quick answer. i am going to use it for aluminum inserts for cell phone cases. it will work good right? do i need any specific inks or anything else?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

extell said:


> thanks for the quick answer. i am going to use it for aluminum inserts for cell phone cases. it will work good right? do i need any specific inks or anything else?


Just need sublimation inks and a good ICC profile.


----------



## suzamac (Mar 18, 2008)

ladyjn13 said:


> Wow David, use the printer often!!! Or in other words, print something every day or the cartridges will kill the printer, thereby wasting money and paper, not to mention the cost of the printer.
> 
> The beauty of the Cobra Ink CIS and Workforce 1100 system is that a small print shop can get away with printing something only once every two weeks, if one were that slow. This recommendation is stated according to the ink manufacture instructions.
> 
> I started this new thread to promote a system that actually works and get away from the now 13 pages of GX7000 won't turn on Sawgrass ink issues. The attempt here is to be positive and not to get sucked back into the negativity surrounding the other sublimation ink cartel run by SG. Please don't feel this post is an attack on you, as it is not. Instead it is meant to clarify the focus of this new thread I started, a positive discussion of a system that both works and is economical.


So are the Cobra Inks sublimation or pigment inks? (My impression is they are pigment inks.) 

I have had no experience with the GX7000 but we had a great experience with the Ricoh 3300 after having 2 heads on our Epson 4800 go down which would require us to spend $1000 to repair. For less than $400 we were up and running with the 3300. With the Epson we were ALWAYS having banding issues. In 2 years we NEVER had banding problems, EVER. Perhaps the GX7000 is the problem. I agree with the stranglehold that Sawgrass has on the sublimation business. Several Epsons ago in the late 90's we were paying $90 for sublimatiion ink from Artainium which cost us $235 from them after they lost in the court case brought by Sawgrass.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

suzamac said:


> So are the *Cobra Inks sublimation or pigment inks?* (My impression is they are pigment inks.)
> 
> I have had no experience with the GX7000 but we had a great experience with the Ricoh 3300 after having 2 heads on our Epson 4800 go down which would require us to spend $1000 to repair. For less than $400 we were up and running with the 3300. With the Epson we were ALWAYS having banding issues. In 2 years we NEVER had banding problems, EVER. Perhaps the GX7000 is the problem. I agree with the stranglehold that Sawgrass has on the sublimation business. Several Epsons ago in the late 90's we were paying $90 for sublimatiion ink from Artainium which cost us $235 from them after they lost in the court case brought by Sawgrass.


Cobra had both types of inks before.


----------

